# Diamond Deluxe vs. Creative Sports Supply



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

I am looking for an insulated 2 dog box with fan and storage, just wondering if any one had one of these or new anything about them pro or con. Any other aluminum box you might recommend would be appreciated. Does Ainley make an aluminum box?


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi yellrdog.

Several years ago I had a Diamond Deluxe ("D" style) box-- 2 hole, fan, insulated, top storage.

The box was well built. Good craftsmanship and served my purpose well at the time. I would not hesitate to recommend them based on my past experience.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a diamond deluxe - so far I'm happy with it - I did have to have the top re-welded - wasn't too happy about that, but all in all happy with it.

FOM


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

Based on my recent personal experience with Diamond Deluxe (aka Jackson Creek Manufacturing) I would stay completely away. By far some of the worst workmanship I have ever seen on anything. If interested I can send you a report of all the flaws on my box and trailer.

FOM. I can relate to your experience. A box should not have to have a roof rewelded. Your lucky that's all that happened.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I have an AINLEY two hole dog box with built in fans and an airing light in the front. Ainley makes a great product and the dog box has been a great investment. My two hole is light enough for two people to load and unload. There will be a wait to get what you want, but it is worth it.
Dave.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I talked to Ainley this morning and the delivery time on a 2 hole box is March of 06', Mountain Top is 6-8 weeks. 

I'm looking for a 2 hole with storage now I have sold my trailer.

Steve


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Mountain Top did a fine job on my 5 hole. It was a custom job top to bottom and took about 10 weeks, from order to delivery. Great craftmanship and design, durable and looks good as well. I'm %100 satisfied with the product, price, and customer service. They'll build my next rig for sure!


----------

